# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Dashboard - Strawberry

## sovietchild

*Dashboard - Strawberry by Bogdan Demchenko* 

All respect goes out to https://www.excelforum.com/ and its users for providing the formulas needed for the dashboard.

Special thanks to Jonmo1 , FDibbins, sandy666, AlKey, shg and Andy Pope 

.


Here is a short video, how to make this dashboard printable.

Watch this new video I made with Ezvid:
http://youtu.be/z34WkSgWt68

----------


## FDibbins

Nice looking dashboard, thanks for sharing, and for the feedback and compliments  :Smilie:

----------


## sovietchild

> Nice looking dashboard, thanks for sharing, and for the feedback and compliments



Thank you. I could not upload it through this website. Is there anyway with your admin powers can upload it incase that website goes down or something?

----------


## FDibbins

Have you tried zipping it?  I am also restricted to that limit

----------


## sovietchild

> Have you tried zipping it?  I am also restricted to that limit



Oh yes, next time I will look into that option. However after looking into the data I was able to delete 25% of the data without hurting the dashboard, so it uploads now. 

Thanks.

----------


## FDibbins

Great, thanks for sharing  :Smilie:

----------

